# bitdefender update problem! please help!



## nbtheone (Dec 29, 2005)

hello! i am new to this forum. this is my first post.

i am having a problem with my bitdefender internet security v9 updates. whenever i run an update or, it updates itself through auto update, it begins to update. when it has finished updating, bitdefender closes down and is removed from the taskbar. although the system processes for bitdefender are still running, the program is not running properly. i know this because when i try to run a program that is normally ALWAYS blocked by the firewall, it can access the internet fine. all i have to do to get bitdefender worknig properly again is to simply run the program from my start menu again. this does not sound to big of an issue but it is when i am working and i suddenly realise that i am unprotected because of an update that happened 20 minutes ago. i have already done some research and tried livesupport with the company but they stopped emailing me back after i tried all their suggestions (which is why i came here :grin: ). oh btw, i have had this problem since i first started using bitdefender about 2 weeks ago.

i have some information that might be very useful to you though. i had spywareblaster v3.4 installed on my pc before i installed bitdefender. another computer in my house also had this exact program on it when i installed bitdefender on that and it had the EXACT same problems. softwin (the bitdefender company) told me that spyware blaster is not compatible with bitdefender. i tried uninstalling spywareblaster, then uninstalling bitdefender and then reinstalling bitdefender like the softewin livesupport told me but i had no success. i reinstalled windows on the other machine (for other reasons rather than for this issue) and the first thing i did was install bitdefender and run an update. it worked perfectly and did not close down.

reinstalling this pc is not an option!

any help would be GREATLY appreciated!

thanks
nath


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

So we know the problem. You will need to delete every single entry that spyware blaster creates. Please let me know* which version *of spyware blaster was installed so that i can list you the entries that it creates that you will delete manually. After the manual cleaning you should be fine.

Regards.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Did you first remove the protection of SpywareBlaster before uninstalling it? Or just remove it from Add/Remove Programs?

Perhaps you should use a product that is compatible with SpywareBlaster...as most are.


----------



## nbtheone (Dec 29, 2005)

PurpleSky said:


> So we know the problem. You will need to delete every single entry that spyware blaster creates. Please let me know* which version *of spyware blaster was installed so that i can list you the entries that it creates that you will delete manually. After the manual cleaning you should be fine.
> 
> Regards.


i had version 3.4 installed


----------



## nbtheone (Dec 29, 2005)

tetonbob said:


> Did you first remove the protection of SpywareBlaster before uninstalling it? Or just remove it from Add/Remove Programs?
> 
> Perhaps you should use a product that is compatible with SpywareBlaster...as most are.


i did not remove the protection. i just uninstalled it using your uninstaller 2006


----------



## nbtheone (Dec 29, 2005)

i should also point out that i am not bothered if i have spywareblaster or not. i would like to keep bitdefender because so far, after testing many other security suites, i find this my personal favourite. this is all obviously just down to opinion because others will say norton is the best. i personally think it is not because of its lack of stability.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

You'll get no such arguments from me about Norton....that's for sure. I find it a resource hog, and not as effective as it's makers tout it to be. You're quite right about it being a matter of opinion, though...many swear by it. I love Avast and AVG. 

The great thing about SWB is that it does not use system resources. SpywareBlaster is a preventative program. It sets flags in the registry to prevent the running of a specific list of bad spyware related ActiveX controls. This includes general spyware and malicious dialers. It also blocks a list of known spyware related cookies in IE6. Other than that it doesn't need to be running to provide protection, so there are no processes run either at startup or in the background.

OK, but that doesn't solve your problem. This should. As I understand it you cannot update bitdefender, and the conflict is between bitdefender and SWB.



> To disable protection for all database items (remove all protection):
> 
> * Open SpywareBlaster
> 
> ...


From Javacool's FAQ.

It appears as though the registry entries affected by SWB's protection are still in place and still causing the conflict. The best method would be to re-install the software, update, enable all protection, and then *disable all protection*, then uninstall it from Add/Remove Programs in Control Panel.

The three main protection features of SpywareBlaster(ActiveX, Cookies and Restricted Sites)....adds it's database entries to the registry in the below locations....only for the feature that the user enables.

ActiveX=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility

Cookies=HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\P3P\History

Restricted Sites=HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains


----------



## nbtheone (Dec 29, 2005)

ok thanks. ill try that and will let you know how it goes!


----------



## nbtheone (Dec 29, 2005)

tetonbob, i have tried word for word what you put and i have had no success. i have tried it twice to make sure i did not follow something or do something wrong.


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

OK...

1. Since you just disabled SpywareBlasters protection and uninstalled it, I suggest uninstalling BitDefender again. So uninstall it now.

2. Restart your computer. Make sure all your folders related to BitDefender are deleted. Restart again if you deleted any files/folders related to BitDefender.

3. Reinstall BitDefender and try updating again.


----------



## nbtheone (Dec 29, 2005)

greyknight17 said:


> OK...
> 
> 1. Since you just disabled SpywareBlasters protection and uninstalled it, I suggest uninstalling BitDefender again. So uninstall it now.
> 
> ...


i already tried that im afraid. i used 'your uninstaller 2006' which fgets rid of MOST of the entries related to the program and deletes all the folders to do with it. then i manually checked everywhere. i could set your uninstaller to uninstall spywareblaster and bitdefender at extreme level to make sure it gets rid of everything but it does warn you that it can be dangerous which is pretty obvious really. not sure if it's worth the risk. im not sure of the chances of my pc not booting if i do it this way.


----------



## nbtheone (Dec 29, 2005)

happy new year!

more information that i have just found out:

spywareblaster isn't affecting the crashing (or at least it isn't the only cause). bitdefender has just started closing down after an update exactly as before on the other pc that i said i reinstalled windows on. spywareblaster has NOT been put anywhere near the machine let alone installed.


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

If this is a BitDefender problem (since it's happening to the other computer also), then try contacting BitDefender tech support. They should know about this...


----------

